# Anyone have a suggestion?



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I see so many of you ladies sew, and i'd LOVE to have a sewing hobby, I think.

Can anyone suggest a good beginner sewing machine?

I ask because I went to the craft story recently and the clerk immediately directed me to a $200+ machine which, I understand they aren't the cheapest things to invest in but if I end up not liking it, a wasted investment 

My boyfriend insisted I seek any suggestions as i'm the queen of bailing on hobbies. Knitting, crocheting, painting, etc. I do have plans to sew blankets for holiday gifts this year so I think that may keep me motivated.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is the one I got from Walmart it's $200 but I've had it for 3+ years and use it tons, and it's held up pretty well:
Walmart.com: Singer Fashion Mate 70-Stitch Sewing Machine 7256: Appliances

Here are all the sewing machines at Walmart:
Search results for sewing machine - Walmart

Quite honestly although mine has like 70 different stitches I only use maybe 5-10 if that, with only 1 regularly. So just starting out you could probably get one of the 10 or 20 stitch ones.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I recently bought a Singer 2263 for $99 and it was horrible.
I talked to a big sewing center here and the guy told me most sewing machines
in that price range have plastic gears and parts and dont last long.I returned it as it was
really awful jamming a lot and noisy.I bought a Brother 9000 for $200 at Walmart and I am in heaven!! 
It came with 5 different feet and a quilting table attachment too.It is so
different and smooth compared to the singer machine.
I say buy the best you can with as many stitch choices and features.
$200 isnt that bad for years of enjoyment and there are machines out 
there that cost a lot more even thousands(vikings etc.)
You will be able to make all kinds of stuff and actually save money!
Arent you worth it?? Dont be cheap and get stuck with a headache!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been sewing since I was 16 and that has been over 40 yrs ago.... I use a sewing machine that I bought several yrs ago from Walmart.... brother XL-3030... it has several 'fancy' stitches on it I never use.... but its a sweet machine... I spent my machine money on my Serger....I would recommend when you look for a sewing machine that it has a buttonholer on it.... it will save you alot of frustration....... oh and read and REread the instructions that come with the pattern...... I can remember my first project.... I couldn't figure out the sleeves on a shirt when I first read the instructions so I just sewed the sleeves on... turns out I put the left sleeve on the right arm........lol........ so it didn't 'look' right nor feel right.........


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

you could also try looking on craigslist for a machine. especially if you don't want to invest lot of money. i have an old singer touch and sew that i got at the thrift store for $5 that i love. it sews like a dream.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got a brand new brother from Walmart to & I love it. As I am also new at using a sewing machine, it's a really nice machine with great directions.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

As much as I've sewn....and my hubby even bought me a nice Singer...I most used my cheapy cheapy Brother (don't know the model number off the top of my head) I got from Walmart almost 10 years ago! I had problem after problem with my Singer. And while I need a new foot peddle for my Brother...it's still going pretty well! I self taught myself on the Brother though. I love it & you can't beat the price tag. hehe


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Husqvarna. They seem to work better and break down less than other machines (especially Singer!) The one I have was a $400 one, but I believe they do have cheaper beginner models too. They would be worth checking out. I had an aunt who had one for 20+ years and it never broke down on her!
Good Luck with finding your perfect machine and on your blossoming sewing hobby! It's fun!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I too bought a Brother at Wal-Mart a year or two ago. I think I paid $159. Serves my purposes just fine and I think it would yours too.
Good luck!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I would check craigslist, rummage sales, goodwill, etc. You may even have a friend or family member that has an older machine they want to sell. I feel ya, I want to start sewing and have never wanted to in the past. I don't want to invest $$ in case I decide it's not for me. I am currently borrowing my moms.


----------



## Delice (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been sewing longer than I can remember. Regardless of which brand you choose my biggest recommendation is to make sure it has a dropin bobbin. It is just way too frustrating to deal with a bobbin case. I also would check out second hand. My frist machine after leaving home was $1 from a garage sale. I sewed tons of stuff with it. It was just basic with no fancy stiches but frankly, I never see the need for them. One of my machines now has hundreds of them (including the alphabet) and i use a straight stich and zig zag, thats it. 

Good luck with your new hobby!


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here so I hope you don't mind if I make some suggestions. Being your first machine, maybe you could borrow someone elses for a few days to see if it is an activity that you will continue. If it seems that you like to sew, you could look in the paper or at yard sales or on craigslist and get an inexpensive machine. My first machine was a very old Singer that I got at an estate auction for $7, and the one I use now cost $400. For regular sewing, there really isn't any difference. The more expensive one just has extra fancy stuff that I don't usually use anyway!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm jealous of those of you that have a machine, I do it all by hand.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brother and Singer are by far the best machines for a begginner and their prices are reasonable. They are easy to use and they do all kinds of things that are fun and creative with simple stitch variations. Lots of different choices in both brands. I've used many machines and sergers and in my opinion these two are really great if you are new to sewing 
Good luck, have fun and keep us posted as to what machine you get


----------

